# Michigan weather is a tease...!



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

What's going on ? last year we were nailed with blizzards, this time we get a dusting ....
Hate to say it but this winter is going to be mild, possibly a few good plow events just going to skip the new plow purchase, and buy the LCD big screen to occupy my time till spring....


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Turf Commando;889822 said:


> going to skip the new plow purchase, and buy the LCD big screen to occupy my time till spring....


:laughing:

makes sense to me!


----------



## happydays (Oct 20, 2009)

welcome to mi:laughing:


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

lol....dont give up yet. Calling for 1-3 for tomorrow night into monday, then hopfully the mid week storm hits us.....fingers crossed!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Plowed here. Most of them twice.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;890008 said:


> Plowed here. Most of them twice.


Your welcome Mark. Do to our generousity on this side of the lake, we decided not to "steal" all of the moisture out of the front so your area's economy could benefit a little. 

Is this the first snow/ice event of the year for you? Hope it went well, but seems a little late considering the last 2 years. Personally, I can wait a week or 2 here for the snow, but it looks like next week maybe time to go.


----------



## happydays (Oct 20, 2009)

Jomama there talking about another storm wednesday/thursday ,have you heard anything across the water like that.


----------



## Brucester1 (Aug 12, 2009)

Turf Commando;889822 said:


> What's going on ? last year we were nailed with blizzards, this time we get a dusting ....
> Hate to say it but this winter is going to be mild, possibly a few good plow events just going to skip the new plow purchase, and buy the LCD big screen to occupy my time till spring....


plowing snow is almost like playing the lottery[ or better] somtimes you win ,somtimes you don't


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

happydays;890036 said:


> Jomama there talking about another storm wednesday/thursday ,have you heard anything across the water like that.


Wednesday maybe 2-4" here according to the weather guessers.


----------



## Badgerland WI (Dec 3, 2008)

jomama45;890039 said:


> Wednesday maybe 2-4" here according to the weather guessers.


We're really going to want to watch that mid-week storm. There is alot of conflicting information out there right now, but it has _monster set-up_ from the look of the jet. There is NO way they can forecast a complicated storm like that this far out... their are totals flying around from 2"-14" depending on where you look (and add 40-50 mph wind gusts).

Of course, we'll all believe it when we see it, but this definitely has good potential.


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;890008 said:


> Plowed here. Most of them twice.


Your trigger must of been 1/2 inch...lol


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

I was out the past 2 nights as well, most of the real snow fell just north of GR, thats were most of my accounts are, I would say there is 6-8"+ on the ground there. Its always hit or miss with the lake affect, all depends on which way the wind is blowin!


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

Im kinda liking this map.......................http://wxcaster.com/gis-gfs-snow-overlays.php3?STATIONID=GRR
time will tell!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

Man, your gettin me all excited, hope it comes, but now if we dont get that much snow im going to be real let down.


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

sidthss;890205 said:


> Man, your gettin me all excited, hope it comes, but now if we dont get that much snow im going to be real let down.


lol....all depends on the track of the low pressure....if it tracks a little to the northwest, we will see more rain, they are saying that the lake effect behind the low should be pretty good as well!! I hope it plays out just right giving us a dumping!! just a waiting game now to see what it does 

Dont forget we may see a few inches tomorrow night into Monday.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Turf Commando;890176 said:


> Your trigger must of been 1/2 inch...lol


You need to expand your horizons.

Allendale had 12+.

North side of GR had 8-10 I'd say.

8 officially at the airport.


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey Turf Commando,
G gotta
M mechanic
C coming 

to work on your

F fix
O or
R repair
D daily
???


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

here in my neck of the woods we only got a dusting! I wish it would just hover over us and drop a ton of snow! lol Im ready to put my blade on and push sum snow!


----------



## coral (May 4, 2008)

rockford/cedar springs was 8-10, north of 17 mile was 2 or less


----------



## Brucester1 (Aug 12, 2009)

sidthss;890241 said:


> Hey Turf Commando,
> G gotta
> M mechanic
> C coming
> ...


Ha Ha i like that got 1 of both both make good plow trucks


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;890209 said:


> You need to expand your horizons.


I plow multiple locations but G R is out of my circle...
At least you had some action i'll just wait .....


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

yeah I plowed several accounts twice I was out at 6am pushing 4" and back out around noon for 2" I also put down about 500#'s of salt. 

Gotta love the commercial accounts.


----------



## wagonman76 (Jan 31, 2005)

Michigan is only a tease when it comes to summer.

As we know it can turn in an instant and we could have 5 good months of plowing (at least up north). Some have said this same weather was what came before the blizzard of 78.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

u think michigan is a tease.... come to jersey and see what a real tease is all bout


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

I was only 2 for the winter of 78 but that might be a little too much snow at once, but oh well bring it on! we will all do what we gotta do to clear the way for our comunity!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cameo89;893418 said:


> I was only 2 for the winter of 78 but that might be a little too much snow at once, but oh well bring it on! we will all do what we gotta do to clear the way for our comunity!


Separates the men from the boys.


----------



## turbo5560 (Apr 6, 2007)

wood tv just said some areas 20-30" when all said and done....


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

And it looks like us down here in Kalamazoo will only get a few inches!! I hope the low moves just a few more miles to the south and east!!!


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

Sounds like some rain, sleet and snow for k-zoo, but at least some snow is better than none I guess.


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

Looks like I am on the outside edge of the incoming snow that they are predicting:crying:, maybe it will track further east and we will get a few inch's in out of one of the two stroms coming this week.


----------



## turbo5560 (Apr 6, 2007)

according to this kzoo might get dumped on!
http://wxcaster.com/gis-snow-overlays.php3?STATIONID=GRR


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

turbo5560;894671 said:


> according to this kzoo might get dumped on!
> http://wxcaster.com/gis-snow-overlays.php3?STATIONID=GRR


I wish that was true!! Looks like I will be luck if I get a push in. Looks like I might have a better chance come wednesday night into friday with some lake effect if the winds set up right. Looks like a good about of rain for me tomorrow


----------



## turbo5560 (Apr 6, 2007)

ya that is the 84 hour forecast... so that is basically for the lake effect on thursday... but i think we will all get some plowable snow


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

turbo5560;894783 said:


> ya that is the 84 hour forecast... so that is basically for the lake effect on thursday... but i think we will all get some plowable snow


Suppost to have west winds with the lake effect, I dont get lake effect with west winds  Hope they go a little west, northwest, then I will get it. Time will tell i guess. Good luck to everyone that will be out plowing!! Everyone be safe!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

rb8484;894789 said:


> Suppost to have west winds with the lake effect, I dont get lake effect with west winds  Hope they go a little west, northwest, then I will get it. Time will tell i guess. Good luck to everyone that will be out plowing!! Everyone be safe!!


We get west winds, we are SCREWED.


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;894806 said:


> We get west winds, we are SCREWED.


Good luck Mark!! Looks like they are suppost to be west winds!!


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;894806 said:


> We get west winds, we are SCREWED.


Well then, it sounds like you guys are screwed. I know over on this side, they're talking winds into the 40 MPH region w/ the cold front Wed. night, lots of real wet, heavy snow, followed by teens for a high on Thurs. Does the fact that the cold front is coming in fairly fast lower the chances for lake effect? I have no idea as the winds are rarely out of the East here in winter.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Looking like it's moving North pretty quick too. I don't see GR getting slammed.


----------



## Sticks (Sep 23, 2009)

*LOL only in michigan and southern ontario*

look at this weather map.... lol


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

Well, its windy, but no snow yet, only time will tell, they are still talking a foot the next couple days, but I am not going to hold my breath!


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

Yeah, we wont get any snow until Wednesday night into friday, all lake effect, with some impressive totals in the favored snowbelts where ever they set up.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Woo Hoo I just got the call! I gotta go out & plow in the morning! now Im not gonna be able to sleep from all the excitment! I can not wait! Hope we all get enuff to plow!


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

cameo89;895782 said:


> Woo Hoo I just got the call! I gotta go out & plow in the morning! now Im not gonna be able to sleep from all the excitment! I can not wait! Hope we all get enuff to plow!


Better plow it before it melts!! Its suppost to turn to rain after midnight, I have almost 2" right now!!


----------



## Brucester1 (Aug 12, 2009)

rb8484;895825 said:


> Better plow it before it melts!! Its suppost to turn to rain after midnight, I have almost 2" right now!!


the radar shows you getting rain any min now


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

All that rain washed our 2" of snow away, but it still looks good for another 6" over the next 24 hrs or so, just maybe I can get a few push's in today!


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

I got a push in before it all melted. Blizzard warning goes into effect later today, should make it interesting out!


----------



## coral (May 4, 2008)

north of cedar springs here we had 8" of this heavy stuff by 1 pm......$$$$$$


----------



## somervillelawn (Sep 24, 2009)

nice coral, looks like you were on the good side of the band that came thru this morning. Here in Walker we got abour 2-3" of slush. Got one push in this morning, hopefully we will get at least 6" tomorrow


----------



## F250SD (Dec 14, 2009)

http://www.weather.com/multimedia/v...localwxforecast&from=weekend_bottomnav_garden


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

well we got about 1 1/2" on the ground and hope a little more overnight, so just maybe I can go out in the morning and push me some christmas money! lol truck is all geared up and ready, so am I.


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

cameo89;915569 said:


> well we got about 1 1/2" on the ground and hope a little more overnight, so just maybe I can go out in the morning and push me some christmas money! lol truck is all geared up and ready, so am I.


I had about 2" this morning. Didnt start pushing until 8:30am. Also got a PM salting in!! I could use a few more 2" pushes.....those are the best!!


----------



## Lightningllc (Nov 23, 2009)

Rain- Snow - Rain - Snow - Rain = I am hating winter more and more. Last year non stop plowing 19 plow events 39 saltings ((((( AWESOME)))))) Now christmas eve snow / Rain Christmas day RAIN Then Christmas night 26 degrees and snow ICE and more ICE.. Am I the only one that feels this way.:angry::angry:


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

Lightningllc;920602 said:


> Rain- Snow - Rain - Snow - Rain = I am hating winter more and more. Last year non stop plowing 19 plow events 39 saltings ((((( AWESOME)))))) Now christmas eve snow / Rain Christmas day RAIN Then Christmas night 26 degrees and snow ICE and more ICE.. Am I the only one that feels this way.:angry::angry:


Yeah, I hear ya! Makes you want to move south where its warm year round! I just got a call from one of my properies just now and they need salt.......that makes 2 saltings for today!! Better than nothing!!


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

I droped the blade this morning and through 250lbs salt, and if it keeps it up outside I will be out again in the morning, I want some real snow 6"+
Good luck and safe plowing to all!


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

cameo89;920976 said:


> I droped the blade this morning and through 250lbs salt, and if it keeps it up outside I will be out again in the morning, I want some real snow 6"+
> Good luck and safe plowing to all!


Where are you located?? I havent had to drop the blade since last Saturday. I just got back from dropping 1500lbs of salt at one of my locations. Looks like I wont be able to drop the blade until Saturday with 1-3" of snow in the forcast then. I was burned out last year at this time......we had alot of snow by now this time last year!


----------



## Lightningllc (Nov 23, 2009)

Last year I plowed 8 times by now we've plowed 1 time and touched up 1 time. I guess this is why I have 50 / 50 seasonal / per event. Seasonals are finally paying off so far. In a month i might eat these words though. I have salted 8 times thus far.:yow!: But I am missing plowing it is were i take out my stress. Salting just gets old. Well like i said before christmas salting we ha fun. I have noticed last year and this year it snows north or south of us and vise versa. This weather is getting weird compared to the last 10 years.xysport


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

rb8484-I have droped my blade the last 3 mornings, but only for 1/2" but my boss gives me the call, so I go, it all pays the same, just not as many hrs, Im located in Coloma, mi. 15miles E. of lake mi


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

cameo89;921548 said:


> rb8484-I have droped my blade the last 3 mornings, but only for 1/2" but my boss gives me the call, so I go, it all pays the same, just not as many hrs, Im located in Coloma, mi. 15miles E. of lake mi


Ohh yeah, I know where Coloma is. We were thinking of going over to Watervilete to the that newer hotel with the water park in it to take my daughter sometime this winter.


----------



## deebo1133 (Sep 11, 2009)

Is it a Grey Wolf Lodge? Didn't know there was such a thing in Watervleit.


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

deebo1133;921764 said:


> Is it a Grey Wolf Lodge? Didn't know there was such a thing in Watervleit.


No, not near as big, as great wolf. They built it a few years ago. I have never been there, so I dont know how good it is.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Its called Safari joes, more for the kiddos, but thurs they have 6hr playtime for $10 each or of course you can rent a room w/water pass's.


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

Finally got to get some plowing in!!! Been doing alot of salting the last few weeks, so it was nice to hear the plow scraping the blacktop!! It was a nice easy plow, about 3" of fluffy stuff, but I know have a knock in the engine of the chevy. Im taking it in first thing in the morning to see what is going on with it.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Same thing here, apx. 3-4" went out a few times today, did some tonight and back out first thing in the morn. to tidy up my banks that are closed on sun. It sure is nice to push some fluffy snow.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

well fri.-sun should produce 12-14" of heavy lake effect, I can't wait, how about all the others in s.w. mi. ? all this salting only is gettin old, we need snow! lol


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

I can't beleive that we here in mi. have the chance for upto 2 feet! wow! I am soooo ready!


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

They raised our amounts to possibly 30"+ 
What is everyone else hearing? looks like GR is gonna see as much if not more than us.


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

They're calling for 7 to 10 tonight and 1 to 3 tomorrow. Finally winter here...:redbounce


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

just got in for a few hr rest, just pushed 12"+ of snow, gonna go back out around 2ish and hit hard again. Good luck to all & be safe out there!


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Had a decent amount to plow 6'' not bad ....
They lowered our lake effect chance tonite was 60% now 30%I hate that...!


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

I woke up @ 3am got to the site and ended up pushin apx. 14"+ of fresh new snow, brings our total to around 26"+/- since yesterday afternoon, and still callin for 8-10" more today, 5-8" tonight!!


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

cameo89;938410 said:


> I woke up @ 3am got to the site and ended up pushin apx. 14"+ of fresh new snow, brings our total to around 26"+/- since yesterday afternoon, and still callin for 8-10" more today, 5-8" tonight!!


Looks like your getting clobbered!!! We had about 4" friday morning and this is it. Wish that band would shift to the east a little, I need to make some money!!!! Maybe I should jump in the truck and head your way!!!


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Im so glad today is over! looks like I'll be back out in the morn. weather ch. just said the lake effect will continue to pound us till wed. some time. 18hrs running on 2 hrs of sleep. night people!


----------



## Lightningllc (Nov 23, 2009)

cameo89;939555 said:


> Im so glad today is over! looks like I'll be back out in the morn. weather ch. just said the lake effect will continue to pound us till wed. some time. 18hrs running on 2 hrs of sleep. night people!


I got 8 hrs sleep last night and getting 8 tonight, I would rather be out plowing but with wind chills at -10 i like a nice warm bed instead. Its goona be tough with salt using liquids in these temps.


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

if any of you guys need help please let me know. i got 2 trucks ready with insurance and a 9.2 v plow. we arent getting any snow on this sife of the state and will travel.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

we had a location we plow bout 15 miles s. of us that was gettin 3"+ an hr. its hard to keep up when it does that....but we got all of them done for now???but another 3-5" tonight.


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

cameo89;941219 said:


> we had a location we plow bout 15 miles s. of us that was gettin 3"+ an hr. its hard to keep up when it does that....but we got all of them done for now???but another 3-5" tonight.


How many inches have you got since the LE started?? You need to post some photos!!!!


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

Havent seen fresh snow in grand rapids in forever!!! Stupid lake effect is not working here!


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Ill get some pics tomorrow and try in get them posted, cause damn did we ever get a ton of it. I hope I get a quick break so I can install my new cutting edge.I cant beleive it set me back $160


----------



## lake_effect (Feb 5, 2007)

rb8484;941262 said:


> How many inches have you got since the LE started?? You need to post some photos!!!!


I live in Watervliet and we've got around 18" on the ground so far.....we were right on the edge of the snow band today, so just got a dusting. Benton Harbor / St Joe on the other hand were still getting hammered and been going non stop...total so far probably 24"+ for my accounts there. I'm beat...pics from Saturday morning. Forgot the cam today.




























Yeah baby....this is gonna cost ya....









Short video on the way to Hartford Saturday morning for a few resi's.....enjoy


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

o arent you cool cuz you get lake effect, ill trade cities with you any day! i winds would come up from south


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

This is getting boring sitting here waiting for the white stuff to fall. Looks like a general 1-3 for everyone thursday.....guess its better than nothing!! Hard to beleive 30 miles west of me is getting pounded. Must be nice to have 3 foot of snow on the ground!!


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

Maybe we need to make a road trip!! I bet they wouldn't mind.


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

doo-man;944181 said:


> Maybe we need to make a road trip!! I bet they wouldn't mind.


I have come very close to jumping in the truck and heading over that way!!! If I knew I could make some money, I would be on my way out the door as we speak!! Hows things going for you??


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

Slow also been dropping some salt but thinking about loading up and heading over!! If anything can see what real snow looks like!!


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

doo-man;944193 said:


> Slow also been dropping some salt but thinking about loading up and heading over!! If anything can see what real snow looks like!!


Yeah, about the same thing here. Just had to put a new engine in our GMC....took it to GR and had one installed. Needs to snow so we can pay for that engine!!


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

Finally, looks like a good 4-8 inches coming for tomorrow and tomorrow night..........http://wxcaster4.com/nam/CONUS1_ETA212_SFC_ACCUMSNOWFALL-KUCHERA_72HR.gif


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Well just looked at the weather and looks like another 20"+ over the next 24 hrs hope everyone else gets as lucky as me! Lol


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Looks like us michiganders might get some plowable snow starting sun. I'm ready for some more snow, I haven't been out to plow since the 9th of Jan. I haven't heard any amounts yet, anyone else hear anything good?

Just replaced my cutting edge and ordered my new rubbers for my pro-wings, hope they show up before the snow does. 
$168.00 cutting edge/bolt kit
$58.00 replacement rubber x2


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Doubt will get any major snow sunday, probably won't get anything plowable till Feb...
This winter isn't looking well hope it turns around...


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

Turf Commando;967842 said:


> Doubt will get any major snow sunday, probably won't get anything plowable till Feb...
> This winter isn't looking well hope it turns around...


Im thinking the same thing.....although I heard lake effect monday with winds WSW and going westerly on tuesday and then NNW by wednesday. Fingers are crossed, but not looking to good as of now. I think we have only had 1 (maybe 2) plowable events this month :crying:


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

rb8484;967849 said:


> I think we have only had 1 (maybe 2) plowable events this month :crying:


I try to tell myself, I've been out more then that, but my book (records) a different story...lol


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

I am really hoping we get something with this storm rolling in! 

I would even like to drop salt if we cannot plow ! At least make some money $$$$$$$$ 

At this rate I might just sell everything and cut my losses! 

NOT !!!!!!


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

It looks like by the end of this week, we may be back in business again, hopefully. Otherwise I've just been sitting here patiently.xysport


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

doo-man;972560 said:


> At this rate I might just sell everything and cut my losses!


Go with that feeling....


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

Haha nah I will wait !! It looks like an eventful day or week ahead for us!!


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

doo-man;973814 said:


> Haha nah I will wait !! It looks like an eventful day or week ahead for us!!


Mike did you make enough yet $ to compensate for the new plow purchase...?


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes that's covered! The spreader is also paid for itself!!!


----------



## sassygrasssnow (Jan 30, 2010)

Well i am in jackson we have had 5 full plows and 12 saltings. nothing like last year.


----------



## Snow Plow King (Dec 27, 2009)

Where is this damn michigan snow this season? Unreal. Contracts are nice when pre-paid but per pushes are even better. Let's hope for a early season when it comes to grass and landscaping!


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

Maybe we will get some good old late march early april snow storms, that would really drag winter out!


----------



## Snow Plow King (Dec 27, 2009)

Don't say that! If february could give us 3-5 pushes that would be great but we will take anything we can get at this point.


----------



## Snow Plow King (Dec 27, 2009)

Make that money tonight Michigan! You never know when it may snow again.


----------



## Snow Plow King (Dec 27, 2009)

Day
High: 29°F RealFeel®: 15°F
1-3 inches of snowView the Hour-by-Hour Forecast
Winds: ENE at 15mph 
Wind Gusts: 29 mph 
Max UV Index: Low (1) 
Thunderstorm Probability: 1% 
Amount of Precipitation: 0.21in 
Amount of Rain: 0.00in 
Amount of Snow: 2.3in 
Hours of Precipitation: 12 Hrs 
Hours of Rain: 0 Hrs 
Hours of Daylight: 10.4 Hrs 
Night
Low: 18°F RealFeel®: -4°F
Windy with snow, accumulating an additional 4-8 inchesView the Hour-by-Hour Forecast
Winds: NNE at 23mph 
Wind Gusts: 32 mph 
Min UV Index: N/A 
Thunderstorm Probability: 1% 
Amount of Precipitation: 0.31in 
Amount of Rain: 0.00in 
Amount Snow: 6.2in 
Hours of Precipitation: 12 Hrs 
Hours of Rain: 0 Hrs 
Hours of Dark 13.6 Hrs


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Snow Plow King;989300 said:


> Day
> High: 29°F RealFeel®: 15°F
> 1-3 inches of snowView the Hour-by-Hour Forecast
> Winds: ENE at 15mph
> ...


Where you get that info from?

Thank


----------



## Lightningllc (Nov 23, 2009)

accuweather.com , noaa.gov, weather.com ,weatherunderground.com,


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Well the snow blew in, then blew out ...
Wonder if that's the worst of it, I wouldn't mind another round...


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Another push maybe two ......payup


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

Turf Commando;1002412 said:


> Another push maybe two ......payup


We will see, no storms in sight, prob just keep getting these little dustings from here on out. Only time will tell, but a few more pushes would be nice!!


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

I would really like a 12+" snow fall tonight but I think we are gonna have to wait till next week for our dusting !!!!


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

doo-man;1005633 said:


> I would really like a 12+" snow fall tonight but I think we are gonna have to wait till next week for our dusting !!!!


Bring it on! I will be ready!!!wesport


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

doo-man;1005633 said:


> I would really like a 12+" snow fall tonight but I think we are gonna have to wait till next week for our dusting !!!!


Keep our fingers crossed ....


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Snow flakes on the menu, I'm ready....


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

Looks like our wishes will be answered !!!!! 

Have fun and be safe tomorrow guys n gals !!!


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

doo-man;1008904 said:


> Looks like our wishes will be answered !!!!!
> 
> Have fun and be safe tomorrow guys n gals !!!


Agreed.............


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

That was some heavy snow today .....Worked the hell out of my 1/2 ton............wesport


----------

